# Seed club



## definitelyg (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi everyone

I have just joined this forum as it looked very informative and well established.

I was wondering if anyone belongs to a seed exchange club? I live in South Africa and we do not have any seed banks here. Also with the exchange rate it is super expensive to buy seeds from the seed banks in Europe.

I understand that I am very new here and as such have not built up any standing in the forum, but if you dont ask you dont get.

Hope to hear back from someone soon

G


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 11, 2008)

you live in africa, thats bad ***


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 11, 2008)

The rest of the world thinks its bad to live in america


----------



## definitelyg (Mar 11, 2008)

Why is that bad? Apart from the crime levels here all is good. We have amazing scenery, 1st world infrastructure, digital TV, broadband, lots of cheap weed..much the same as the US (apart from the weed that is).

I know where I wanna live!


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 11, 2008)

Not to be ignorant but i didint know africa was so up to date. I would like to go to africa or any other country and try there bud


----------



## smokybear (Mar 11, 2008)

I highly doubt you will find any kind of seed clubs on this website. People are too paranoid with exchanging their address and such with anonymous people on the internet. Who knows who could be monitoring these type of sites? I wouldnt reccomend doing anything like that. Just my thoughts. Take care all.


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 11, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> I highly doubt you will find any kind of seed clubs on this website. People are too paranoid with exchanging their address and such with anonymous people on the internet. Who knows who could be monitoring these type of sites? I wouldnt reccomend doing anything like that. Just my thoughts. Take care all.


 

 I agree with smoky it would be a risky move to give your credentials to a complete stranger and exept some seeds in the mail, Also people would abuse it and send you bag seeds. Its a great idea though.                     :ccc:


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 11, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> The rest of the world thinks its bad to live in america


 


               ??? I was implying it would be cool !


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 11, 2008)

We had some not-so-smart members try this last year and it turned into a very ugly situation.  Don't do it!!!

South Africa is soooo beautiful.  Someday I hope to visit.


----------



## timdog4 (Mar 11, 2008)

I think he meant bad in a good way, I would love to go to africa.  Hopefully one day i will make the trip.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 11, 2008)

Please read the site rules....open exchange is not allowed on this site. 




I learned that the hard way!


----------



## umbra (Mar 11, 2008)

the vincent motorcycle owners club does a motorcycle rally across south africa and I hope to do this ride in the near future. already been to sin city. a little too warm for me though. but a great place.


----------



## hollywood52 (Mar 11, 2008)

hey definite man ive been to cape town and east rand the wifey born in cape town


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 11, 2008)

hmmm sounds like a cool idea trading seeds but i doubt it would be very safe


----------



## Hick (Mar 11, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Please read the site rules....open exchange is not allowed on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...: ask a man that knows.


----------



## godtea (Mar 12, 2008)

Got me wondering .What happened? Did people go down?


----------



## Hick (Mar 12, 2008)

People got banned.  It is "strictly" forbidden here..


----------

